# è ancora da avvenire !



## ALEX1981X

Ciao a tutti cari colleghi 


Il mio dubbio oggi è il seguente:

Secondo voi è possibile e/o grammaticalmente corretto in relazione ad un evento che probabilmente succederà/accadrà/avverrà a breve...esprimerlo in questo modo ???

_*"La festa è ancora da avvenire ! "   *_???  


A me risulta che sia totalmente sbagliata a orecchio, oltre a non aver mai visto questo costrutto in un testo...forse è Italiano un pò *old-style* ma oltre non saprei dire  



Grazie a tutti per le vostre considerazioni


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non conosco questa costruzione, e mi genera la pelle d'oca. Forse intendevano che _la festa è ancora di là da venire_?


----------



## Fedozzo

A orecchio non è sbagliata, è un po italiano obsoleto ma letteralmente vuol dire " la festa deve ancora succedere"

Sicuramente è corretto.

essere da è uguale a si deve/deve

"Cartago delenda est" "->cartagine è da distruggere


----------



## ALEX1981X

MünchnerFax said:


> Non conosco questa costruzione, e mi genera la pelle d'oca. Forse intendevano che _la festa è ancora di là da venire_?




Grazie Muncher ho avuto la tua stessa reazione  


Ma anche la tua proposta mi sembra "ambigua" !....ma è colloquiale scusami ?

Non mi suona stranissima  ma personalmente non l'ho mai utlizzata ne pensata mai  come costruzione 


Ovviamente voglio e vorrei capire se si tratta di Italiano antico oppure la grammatica prevede proprio queste costruzioni ai giorni nostri


Aspetto il contributo di tutti


----------



## MünchnerFax

Non credo sia colloquiale, piuttosto il contrario; a me suona relativamente elegante. Google fornisce pur sempre 117.000 risultati (la cui congruenza andrebbe controllata però).


----------



## ALEX1981X

MünchnerFax said:


> Non credo sia colloquiale, piuttosto il contrario; a me suona relativamente elegante. Google fornisce pur sempre 117.000 risultati (la cui congruenza andrebbe controllata però).



Si infatti mi hai anticipato Munch..intendevo o colloquiale o al contrario estremamente elegante e di alto livello e non comunissima....così tanto che, da parlante nativo, di fatto mi mette a disagio, a prescindere da Google


----------



## Yak Sha

In tono colloquiale, soprattutto tra le persone un po' attempate, si usa ancora parecchio dalle mie parti. 
Dal momento che in pratese parlato la frase suonerebbe "la festa _l'èancoradavvenire_" non so se l'espressione di partenza sia "da avvenire" o "da venire".


----------



## furs

'Di la' da venire' e' italiano standard. Assolutamente normale.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, è senza dubbio italiano standard, anche se oggigiorno non è certo una locuzione comunissima nel linguaggio quotidiano. Dal Treccani:

*venire* Come locuz. agg., _che viene_, prossimo, seguente: _il mese che viene_, _lunedì che viene_; nel linguaggio letter. anche con altri tempi del verbo: _quel dì tutto e la notte che venne_,_ Sopra quel mostro in mezzo il mar mi tenne_ (Ariosto); _a venire_, futuro: _nei secoli a venire_ (com. anche la forma unita, v. avvenire1); _di là da venire_, lontano nel tempo: _cose di là da v._; _la mia promozione è purtroppo ancora di là da venire_. 

*avvenire*1 agg. e s. m. [dalla locuz. _a venire_], invar. – *1.* agg. Che deve venire, futuro: _nel tempo a_.; _gli anni_, _i secoli a_.; _le generazioni avvenire_.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> Sì, è senza dubbio italiano standard, anche se oggigiorno non è certo una locuzione comunissima nel linguaggio quotidiano. Dal Treccani:
> 
> *venire* Come locuz. agg., _che viene_, prossimo, seguente: _il mese che viene_, _lunedì che viene_; nel linguaggio letter. anche con altri tempi del verbo: _quel dì tutto e la notte che venne_,_ Sopra quel mostro in mezzo il mar mi tenne_ (Ariosto); _a venire_, futuro: _nei secoli a venire_ (com. anche la forma unita, v. avvenire1); _di là da venire_, lontano nel tempo: _cose di là da v._; _la mia promozione è purtroppo ancora di là da venire_.
> 
> *avvenire*1 agg. e s. m. [dalla locuz. _a venire_], invar. – *1.* agg. Che deve venire, futuro: _nel tempo a_.; _gli anni_, _i secoli a_.; _le generazioni avvenire_.




Necsus Ok...è Italiano standard
...ma questo per quanto riguarda la locuzione (poco comune) *di là da venire...*che quindi è corretta, a prescindere dalla frequenza di utilizzo e siamo d'accordo 

Ma per quanto riguarda letteralmente *: la festa è ancora da avvenire  ??

è completamente sbagliata quindi ? *


----------



## Invornito

Questa frase messa così non mi sembra corretta però se pensiamo a come è costruita forse si possono trovare dei casi simili con altri verbi:
_
"Avete già dato la prima mano di vernice alla camera? Ma va là, è ancora da cominciare!" - "Come siamo messi con la cena? Ah, è ancora da preparare"

_Non credo sia sbagliata la costruzione in sè...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Invornito said:


> Questa frase messa così non mi sembra corretta però se pensiamo a come è costruita forse si possono trovare dei casi simili con altri verbi:
> _
> "Avete già dato la prima mano di vernice alla camera? Ma va là, è ancora da cominciare!" - "Come siamo messi con la cena? Ah, è ancora da preparare"
> 
> _Non credo sia sbagliata la costruzione in sè...




Invo grazie per il tuo contributo

... aspettiamo anche tutti gli altri...sono curioso 


Pensavo anche che magari è proprio il verbo "avvenire" che nel costrutto suona male..."la festa* è da avvenire* " non si può sentire, ma magari sarò io 

Ma a me questa _struttura _comunque non piace e penso non sia adeguata !
Boh !


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Ma per quanto riguarda letteralmente *: la festa è ancora da avvenire ??*
> è completamente sbagliata quindi ?* *


Ho paura di sì. Mi sembra che sia un uso improprio della versione univerbata della locuzione '_a venire'_: dovrebbe essere _'la festa ancora a(v)venire'._ Non credo proprio che si possa intendere come un sintatticamente improbabile _'deve ancora avvenire'_ nel significato di _'deve ancora aver luogo'_.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> Ho paura di sì. Mi sembra che sia un uso improprio della versione univerbata della locuzione '_a venire'_: dovrebbe essere _'la festa ancora a(v)venire'._ Non credo proprio che si possa intendere come un sintatticamente improbabile _'deve ancora avvenire'_ nel significato di _'deve ancora aver luogo'_.



Benone Necsus...non va bene quindi 
Il mio dubbio è chiarito....grazie a tutti


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Benone Necsus...non va bene quindi


A mio avviso no...


----------



## housecameron

Però si dice 

_il peggio/meglio ha (ancora) da venire...._

no?

Credo sia sbagliato il verbo essere


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì. Avvenire sembra essere un errore. La frase esatta sembra essere "ha da venire", però con "ancora" sembra suonare meglio "è ancora da venire".


----------



## Invornito

Con _peggio_ e _meglio _io direi piuttosto: _"Il meglio/peggio deve ancora venire"_ ma visto che non mi suona per niente bene quel _venire, _opterei per: _"Il meglio/peggio deve ancora arrivare"_


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque, come giustamente hanno detto sopra, "deve" si traduce con "ha da" e non con "è da".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

infinite sadness said:


> Comunque, come giustamente hanno detto sopra, "deve" si traduce (??) con "ha da" e non con "è da".


Saluti.
GS


----------

